# Disque dur externe de bureau ou portable ?



## Blinicorki (2 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je me dispose d'un iMac 27" ayant 1To d'espace (à la base) mais aujourd'hui il ne me reste plus que 200Go. Je dispose d'un certain nombre de fichier vidéos qui prennent de la place (tout les footages GoPro...). Je souhaite donc m'acheter un disque dur externe pour y placer toutes mes vidéos et ainsi libérer de la place sur l'ordinateur.

Ma question est : vaut-il mieux acheter un disque dur externe de bureau ou un portable ?
Comment cela se passe-t-il au niveau des performances ? Les portables sont moins biens ?

Merci

P.S : J'ai un iMac" de mi-2010 donc j'ai seulement des ports usb 2.0 et je ne dispose pas de Thunderbolt.


----------



## Oizo (3 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Un disque dur portable est en général à 5400 tours/minute (2,5"), pour de la sauvegarde c'est très bien, mais si tu utilises ton disque dur en fixe et que tu accèdes régulièrement aux vidéos qui s'y trouvent il vaut mieux prendre un 3,5" à 7200 tours/minute.

Attention cependant au fait de laisser tes fichiers sur un seul support, un disque dur peut lâcher sans prévenir et toutes les données seront perdues ! Un disque dur supplémentaire en Time Machine ne sera pas de trop !


----------



## Mak2k2 (3 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Un disque dur portable ou bureau? ça dépend de votre usage bien sur.

Si vous ne comptez pas à dépenser trop et vous n'avez pas besoin de le ramener partout, pensez à un bureau. Mais on a quand même un problème pour trouver les boîtes de bonne qualité pour les disques durs bureaux, puisque c'est déjà obsolète et on gagne pas de marge pour ce genre de produit.

Donc, pour être bien rassuré je vous conseille de prendre un portable USB 3.0, qui est sans doute compatible avec les ports USB 2.0 (pour un débit plus faible).

Marques à recommander:
Western Digital (la série "My passport")
A-Data
Seagate

En terme de la performance, vous devez avoir une carte mère qui support USB 3.0 pour avoir un résultat optimal. En général, on a au moyen un débit de lecture de 55Mo/S écritures de 60Mo/s.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2013)

questin souvent évoquée
(la recherche avant de créer un fil)

point important
l'alimentation du disque externe
2 types
*boitier avec son alimentation secteur
*boitier alimenté par l'ordinateur (via l'usb)

dans ton cas ( mac de bureau) le  choix est secondaire

mais coté portables c'est different
dd alimentés par usb  sucent la batterie de portable ou avoir des faiblesses si batterie portable presque vide

et les boitiers alimentés secteurs sont facilement démontables pour changer le disque dedans
en alimentésusb ca dépend
==
ps
 SI ton mac a des ports Firewire
il y a des boitiers (secteurs) avec Firewire
Firewire est plus rapide que USB2

et conseil usuel
formater le disque neuf soi même ( quelques secondes)
ne pas se fier au formatage en usine

ps
j'ai souvent transporté des boitiers alimenté secteur
faut juste  penser à prendre l'adaptateur


----------

